# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लिए सर्वोत्तम आहार जाने||||

## Apurv Sharma

जब थाइराइड ग्रंथि अंडर एक्टिव होती है तो इसे हाइपोथाइराइडिज्*म कहते हैं और जब थाइराइड ग्रंथि ओवर एक्टिव होती है तो इसे हाइपरथाइराइडिज्*म कहते हैं। इन दोनों स्थितियों में कई स्*वस्*थ्*य समस्*यायें होती हैं। इसलिए अगर आपको लगे कि आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि ठीक से काम नही कर रही है तो चिकित्*सक से संपर्क अवश्*य कीजिए।
आज की मशीनी लाइफ में अधिकतर लोग अपनी दिनचर्या और खानपान के कारण किसी न किसी बीमारी से परेशान हैं। उनमें से एक बीमारी है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म   हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के इलाज में दवा के साथ-साथ उचित खानपान  भी मायने रखता है। कुछ ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थ हैं जो थकान को तो दूर करते ही हैं, साथ ही थकान व अन्य कई समस्यांओं से भी निजात दिलाते हैं। ये खाद्य पदार्थ थकान, ऊर्जा और उत्साह में कमी, वजन और रक्तचाप संबंधी समस्याएं आदि से निपटने में भी मदद करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ताजा फल और सब्जियां खाए :-
*
क्या आप जानते है बहुत से लोगो को हाइपोथायरायडिज्म होने पर सिंथेटिक हार्मोन थायरोक्सिन दिया जाता है। लेकिन कुछ ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थ खाए जाएं जिनमें एंटीऑक्सीडेंट उच्च मात्रा में हो तो शरीर थायरोक्सिन को अवशोषित कर सकता है। इससे हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लक्षणों को कम करने में भी मदद मिल सकती है। शरीर में हानिकारक मुक्त कण थायरायड ग्रंथि में गड़बड़ी पैदा करते हैं। एंटीऑक्सीडेंट इन मुक्त कणों से लड़ने में मदद करते हैं। अपने दैनिक आहार में अगर एंटीऑक्सी़डेंट युक्त ताजा फल और सब्जियां जोड़ दी जाएं तो थायरोक्सिन के उपचार में मदद मिल सकती हैं। एंटीऑक्सीडेंट के स्रोत में फल जैसे ब्लूबेरी, अनार, रस्कबेरी, ब्लैबेरी, क्रेनबेरी, चैरी आदि शामिल है और सब्जियों में मिर्च, स्वैमैंश, गोभी, बीट, लाल गोभी और पालक शामिल हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*विटामिन बी है जरुरी :-
*
विटामिन बी हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत जरुरी आहार है और थायराइड ग्रंथि सही तरह से काम करे इसके लिए उसे उचित मात्रा में विटामिन बी की जरूरत होती है। साबुत अनाज और साबुत अनाज से बने उत्पाद जैसे ब्राउन ब्रेड और चावल, दलिया, चोकर अनाज और मफिंस में विटामिन बी भरपूर मात्रा में पाया जाता है। इसके साथ ही यह प्रोटीन और वसा के चयापचय में मदद करते हैं। लेकिन आप इन स्वस्थ खाद्य पदार्थों को जरूरत से ज्यादा खाना काफी नुकसान करता है। अधिक फाइबर थायरोक्सिन अवशोषण में मुश्किल पैदा कर सकता है। दूसरी तरफ बहुत कम फाइबर कब्ज या पाचन संबंधी अन्य तकलीफों की वजह बनता है। इसलिए डॉक्टर या आहार विशेषज्ञ से इस बात की जानकारी जरूर लें कि आपके लिए कितना फाइबर अच्छा है। विटामिन बी के अन्य स्रोत टर्की, केफिर, मछली, मूंगफली और आलू शामिल हैं। वहीं दाल और काले सेम में फाइबर अधिक मात्रा में मिलता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ओमेगा 3 फैटी :-
*
ओमेगा 3 फैटी एसिड थायरायड ग्रंथि की सूजन को कम करने में मदद करता है, जो मछली और अखरोट में होता है। अगर आपको हाइपोथायरायडिज्म है, तो ठंडे पानी में मिलने वाली मछलियां आपके लिए अच्छी रहेंगी। परन्तु डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आयोडाइज नमक से बचें :-
*
आप अपने भोजन में आयोडाइज नमक कम कर दें अगर आप इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त है। आयोडाइज नमक में चीनी और एल्यूमीनियम होने के कारण यह थायराइड में जलन पैदा कर सकता हैं। आयोडाइज नमक का प्रसंस्करण में हीटिंग उच्च तापमान में होता है जो शरीर के चयापचय में मुश्किलें पैदा करता हैं। अच्छे नमक जो लवण के साथ हो उसके विकल्पं हैं, जापानी नमक, सेल्टिक नमक या अच्छी गुणवत्ता वाला समुद्री नमक।

----------

